# Tips For A Newbie?



## LMK17 (Jan 29, 2020)

Our new horses are coming home in just a couple days!  😁

I think we’re pretty well ready for them, but there are some things that only come with experience.  That said, anyone have some good tips, tricks, or money saving ideas for life with horses?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2020)

Ask their owners what Feed/hay they eat and how much for each of them. You don’t ever want to suddenly switch feed, it can cause colic. 

Colic is scary and can be deadly. Keep a few quarts or a gallon of mineral oil around along with a large syringe. You can’t overdose with mineral oil. When a horse goes down and won’t get up on their own, and you suspect colic, call the vet, if it’s going to be awhile before he can get there, you may need to drench the horse with a quart of mineral oil and WALK the horse. KEEP HIM MOVING. When you hear horse farts, that is a good thing, pooping is even better. If you get tired, take turns walking the horse. Not trying to scare you, just educating you. When horses get a bellyache, they can’t vomit, so it is a serious problem. Thank the Lord that it rarely happens, but it’s best to be prepared and never have to use it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 29, 2020)

Pretty good article:









						Dealing With Equine Colic: Here are 33 Do's and Don’ts – The Horse
					

What should you do (or not do) if your horse shows signs of colic? And how do you prevent colic in the first place? Find out from our veterinary experts.




					thehorse.com
				




Good luck with your new horses!


----------



## horseymama2 (Feb 8, 2020)

After owning and keeping horses for over 40 years, my recommendations is to keep horses as naturally as possible.  Horses are meant to be free ranging, not stalled.  I have a run-in for shelter and my little herd has a 2 acre field. I feed very little grain, my crew eats primarily grass/hay.  Now during the lush spring and summer months I have to dry lot the mini ponies so they don't founder.  I might try putting a grazing muzzle on them this year.  You should get a first aid kit together and have a few things on hand in case of an emergency.  Are you comfortable giving a horse shots?  It is a good idea to have some Banamine (like horse advil) on hand.  It works most quickly when given as a shot, but it comes in a paste also, I believe.  Giving a horse a shot of Banamine can help a lot during a mild colic. Also some Bute paste or tablets to give orally can be helpful to have on hand. 

Other than that be safe and have fun.  Congratulations on your new horses.  I hope you will be sharing pictures.


----------



## LMK17 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks, all, for the thoughts! Definitely good stuff to keep in mind!

Here are Audi (purple halter) & Mowgli (green halter):


----------



## KayL (Mar 5, 2020)

No hoof, no horse 👍 Keep those babies on a good trimming schedule. Beautiful horses!


----------

